# reckordzeitstudio and his work



## reckordzeitstudio (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am a Photographer and Photo-Artist from Germany, so maybe my English is not the very best 

I'd like to show you my website, my Blog and my Facebook-Fanpage.

On Facebook.com I show the most of my work, so you can find there many pictures i make. I'm also posting hyperlinks there for my Tutorials and other Posts on my Blog. Until today my Blog is only on German, but if you would like to get a tutorial on English, please send me a message (for example on Facebook) so I can see, if I can translate something. Also on Facebook, if I'll see, that there will be more English-speaking Fans, I'll post there from time to time on English 

Now let me show you my Sites:

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/reckordzeitstudio
Blog: reckordzeitstudio - fotografie und bildbearbeitung
Homepage: http://www.reckordzeitstudio.de

Thank you very much for your interest and please comment here or where you want to get me feedback 

Greetings

reckordzeitstudio


----------



## Designer (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome!  Thank you for the links.  Google opened a translator for your blog site.


----------



## reckordzeitstudio (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Designer,

thanks for the Information about the translator 

If you have questions to me, please feel free to ask


----------

